# how much track can a transformer handle?



## TeknikallyChallenged

My current layout uses about 28 sections of track (Lionel o-27). I have a 3amp, 40watt transformer. Is there anyway of saying how much track it will power? I don't want to buy a lot more track, but then find out the transformer is too weak, if that make sense. Thanks!


----------



## Massey

the amount of track is not what is important here. That transformer will only prolly handle 1 engine and depending on how long it is will depend on how many extra feeders you will need around the layout. The farther from the transformer the more resistance in the rails and your engine will slow down. If you add feeders to the track at the farthest point (remember to get the same wire to the same rails) you will not slow down at the farthest point.

Massey


----------



## mwpeber

I've read that it is good practice to add feeders every 10 sections of track or so...that seems like a lot but I suppose that beats having "dead" spots in the track.


----------



## swiggy

no one believes me, I have three  power feeds to my 16x8 layout and run six (6) engines at once with no problems, even for hours. very enjoyable. My lhs guy told me they say a power feed every three or four feet. he also said (*please don't take offense anyone*) that's for people that don't clean their track often? either way, I tried it prior to laying track permanent and it worked fine, so i went with it.


----------



## tankist

does track consume power? no it isn't. properly wired transformer can handle any amount of track. its the amount of engines you need to worry about


----------



## sstlaure

I'm currently running my entire layout on a single DC power supply that came with an Athearn engine/track set. I've got around 320 ft of track between all of the mainline, sidings, etc and I don't have any problems running my engines anywhere on the layout. (Use buss/feeder lines to distribute power.) Like tankist stated....It's only running multiple engines that I run into issues


----------



## T-Man

For Lionel power the 45 watts is good for a 4 by 8 as a rule of thumb to compensate poor track you just use more feeders. A bigger transformer is better and always looks nicer too! Over the years I have collected boxed(mostly liquor boxes) sets from attics.So I have a variety of transformers on hand. They are fun to have.


----------



## Big Ed

swiggy said:


> no one believes me, I have three  power feeds to my 16x8 layout and run six (6) engines at once with no problems, even for hours. very enjoyable. My lhs guy told me they say a power feed every three or four feet. he also said (*please don't take offense anyone*) that's for people that don't clean their track often? either way, I tried it prior to laying track permanent and it worked fine, so i went with it.



Yes but your talking HO right, swig?

He is talking O/27 track.

40 watts is not much power, but as long as you run feeders and just ONE engine, no lights or accessories, the 40 watt should be OK for a bit more then a 4x8.
It is when you try to run a lot more stuff is when your going to have troubles......talking O now.

I like T man have a bunch of different transformers, but they did not come in liquor boxes.

Pickup another bigger transformer and use the 40 for other stuff.


----------



## jimtone

*Power*

I'm wanting to know if anyone has a diagram posted showing how to install "feeders" ? I have a 100 watt Marx 1669 transformer and can't run a small track layout with one locomotive smoker with a light without major dead spots. I'm using 4 turns and 12 straights in O/27. I've tightened all the connectors and cleaned all the OLD TRACK but haveing no reliability?


----------



## CTValleyRR

You don't really need a diagram -- you want to pick your interval (some would recommend as often as 3'), drill a hole down through your base, and connect a wire to a bus which runs beneath the layout and connects to your transformer (obviously, you need two wires, one for each powered rail).

Before you go to all that effort, I would take some test leads and jumper power to the dead spots and see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## DonR

To amplify CTvalley's very valid instructions:

Every few feet of track, connect one wire to the middle
rail (Red perhaps). Connect another wire to
one of the 2 running rails. (black perhaps). These
drop thru your bench work and join a 'buss' 
from your transformer that also has (perhaps)
red and a black wires. Your track reds connect
to the buss reds and so the black to the buss black.
Substitute any wires of whatever 2 colors you have on
hand.

That's all there is too it.

Don


----------

